
What Is a “Thread” (Really)? - asxom
https://stackoverflow.com/q/5201852/10909874
======
nabla9
Simplest answer:

threads: each thread has it's own stack but they share the same heap withing
other threads in the same process.

process: stack and heap separate from other processes.

